# Ohio River today,,, ABOUT TIME!



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Thanks, Hatchetman!! 

Well we just got back from fishing one of our favorite spots on the river. 
We threw twisters, paddle-tails, spoons & castmasters. We also drowned a bunch of fatheads and used cut-bait for some cats. 
Not much in return,,, 1 -12" white bass, some very small smallies, two too small walleyes, cupla 12" cats, cupla drum & 3 bluegills. And Paul had something huge on,,, for a minute.
Our problem was the 2 younguns THAT WERE FISHING THE BETTER SPOT up-river a bit!
They were catching fish left & right using a splitshot & 1/2 a worm,,, letting it drift around in the current. They caught the Same fish as us, just 4 times as many! They caught just about Everything, all kinda small,,, everything except that 20" gar that kept swimming around.
I kept trying to 'HINT' to them, about their better spot and how to fish it, 
but they were kinda happy doing what they were doing. 

We were soooo sorry to see those kids leave (heheheeee!!! )

Pauls next cast,,, FISH-ON! A 15" white bass hit his castmaster.
My next 3 casts connected with 3 whites that were 15-19".
Our Drags were finally screaming and we could-a filled a DRUM with W bass!
There were huge schools of bass passing by every minute or so.
All you had to do was stick a lure in their face.

I wish I had a digital camera. We would'a whupped those GREENUP BOYS!!!


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

Ha Ha!! Great job!! Right place, right time. Story of a river fisherman.. Get that camera!!


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

You are welcome Doboy. Glad you ended up with a good day. Did better there than you would of at Pike....


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Hatchetman said:


> You are welcome Doboy. Glad you ended up with a good day. Did better there than you would of at Pike....


*Ya, THE LOCKMASTER FINALLY DID US RIGHT!!! (THANK YOU!)*
He CLOSED #7 & #8 For a minute. THAT MOVED ALL THE FISH TO "Leaky" #11
THEN HE OPEN, I think #4 and #11 about a FOOT. THAT WORKED ABSOLUTELY PERFECT FOR US! All The fish hung around on the WV side!
What a BALL!
OH YA,,, IF I EVER SEE THOSE TWO KIDS & THEIR GRANDFATHER AGAIN,,,,
They threw 3 worm containers & some other CRAP behind the wall,,,
AND there was a 55gal drum 30' away! ( he said that he was an "x-Bass Fishing Pro"!!!)
I PICKED UP HIS CRAP,,, THIS TIME.


I was messed up before, but now it's really bad!
WHERE TO GO FISHING???

*Erie, it's Like 2' or LESS ALL WEEK!
BIG PERCH This YEAR! at 42'-49'* (High N winds the last cupla days,,, they were just starting to school up!??? )

or the *Ohio River. Running WHITES & Feeding Cats.* Taste like CRAP compared to Erie Perch, BUT those WHITES Sure are a casting/ drag-screaming BLAST! 

And then THERE'S THE ERIE EYES! ?????


----------

